# Lil Mom........



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lil Mom has an appointment in 2 1/2 hours. She will be put to sleep. 
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/25855-decision-lil-mom.html


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I know this is hard for you and that it was a very tuff decision to make. We'll be thinking of you always Lil Mom.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

no more stress, no more anger. she's going to a better place.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww so sorry Holly it's very hard but we know it was the right choice. Lil Mom is going to a better place now and you will see her again. My heart goes out to you and your family. *hugs*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sorry Holly and I know it was a hard decision but it is for the best. I have had to do the same thing with produced dogs and it makes it harder than just a rescue. Not many ppl have the guts to do what you are doing when it is clearly the right choice so really commend you on that. Hugs :hug:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry Holly. Give Lil Mom one last rub behind the ears for me and tell her she was a good girl, despite her issues. My thoughts are with you during this tough time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't have an issues with it when I think about what she is.. When I think about what she was I break. I never thought it would be so hard.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Im sorry you're going through this. Sorry for the loss of a great dog... You know you're making the right decision.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't even imagine what you are going thru right now. Just know that we are all thinking about you and Lil Mom and I completely respect and admire your decision. RIP Lil Mom, you were loved.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ugh. im sorry you have to go through this. but it takes a bigger person to know when there dog needs to be put down.
RIP lil momma


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you are going through this.I know that it is a very hard decision to make.
I know that when I had the same decision to make with Molly that I was questioning myself.I was wondering what I could have done differently while I had her before these people did that could changed the outcome of this.
It was nothing that you could have done girl.
You know what's best for you and yours.And I'm very sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holly, I can't say anything except that my heart and thoughts are with you, please know you are doing the right thing and Lil Mom will be waiting and watching she knows you are doing what is right

RIP Lil Mom, run free and know no more fear.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish there was a time machine that I could send you, so you could go back in time, and somehow prevent her from becoming what she is now. 
But a lass this is impossible. Just keep telling yourself that you're doing the right thing, cause you know in your heart you are, that's what matters.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

RIP Lil Mom


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I am sorry you had to be placed in this position. I totally understand how you feel.
Hugs Holly you did more then anyone else would and thats special.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got home  They where very nice to her and understanding of why she is the way she is. One of the girls that worked there got introduced so that she could love on her till she was put down.

I lost it and couldn't stay with her. I made sure she was getting put down right away so she wasn't scared, sitting muzzled in a strange cold kennel. I took her into the room and held her told her I was sorry. Sorry this happened to her and it had to end this way. She deserved to die old laying in her masters bed. A faithful companion. She didn't deserve this. I told her she was not a bad dog. This was not her fault. People did this to her she did nothing wrong. 

I can barely see thru the tears.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry this had to happen to you... our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

RIP lil mom


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh Holly *hugs* I'm so sorry. I know what your going through. That's how I felt when I had to take Mack in. I just held him and said your a good boy I love you. It's not your fault baby. It's so sad and my heart is with you right now in this hard time. Let me know if you need any thing or some one to talk to let me know I'm here for you. It's such a tough thing to have to go through I'm so sorry. 
R.I.P. Lil Momma


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

my heart is with you...it is unfair that anyone should have to make the decision you have.

she will be so much happier now though. just imagine how stressed she was living in that mind... 
now she will have no fear, no worries...
RIP Lil Momma


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh Holly I'm so sorry... I wish there was something I could say that would help but sadly I know there isn't We're all here for you and my thoughts and prayers are with you. You know she's happier now not living in fear. 
RIP Lil Momma


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you all. I feel the same way anytime some one has a pet pass away. You want to say something to help, but there just isn't alot to say other than RIP. All the support helps. I don't think I could get thru this on my own.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

RIP Lil Mom. You will be missed!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hugs Holly its never easy, but know you did it because you loved her more then selfishly wanting to keep her, now she's happy and free of her own mental prison, thanks to you.
You did everything right ....... RIP Lil Mom


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry Holly. *Hugs*

RIP Lil' Mom. Run free, play hard, and be free.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

RIP Lil Mom, Holly my heart goes out to you as I know how hard it was.... So sorry


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am crying for you, Give her a hug for me and you and your family too


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

So sad... RIP Lil Mom. I'm sorry you had a bad time of it. Holly, my heart breaks for you.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

this is so sad but i know its a decision anyone might have to go thru if they breed pups and do a co ownership with them.
im very sorry for you and your family and i send hugs and condolances to you 
and yours-


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Yikes im at work and nearly in tears.
Im so sorry you had to do this, Rest In Peace Lil Mom.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for the both of you. Words can't express how sad this is or how important what you just did was. If only there were more people who cared enough to do the right thing even when the right thing is so hard.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This made me cry.

I'm sorry this had to happen. The whole thing just sucks.


----------

